# 80% lower



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 9, 2015)

Questions for those who are in the know.

Is it true that I can legally finish an 80% lower and build an AR at home without an FFL?

Is finishing a lower as easy as it appears in the YouTube videos?

What company would you recommend for the parts for the lower and upper?

I'm going to build on in .308, how do I  reduce the recoil?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jun 9, 2015)

JohnnyWalker said:


> I'm going to build on in .308, how do I  reduce the recoil?



I am not in the know on finishing a lower, but I shoot an AR-10 in .308.  Most AR-10's have a good bit of heft to them. With a decent brake, the recoil should be very manageable.


----------



## Ajohnson0587 (Jun 9, 2015)

JohnnyWalker said:


> Questions for those who are in the know.
> 
> Is it true that I can legally finish an 80% lower and build an AR at home without an FFL?
> 
> ...



If you don't mind me asking... Why an 80% lower? 
Price? 
Wanting to keep Uncle Sam out of your business?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 9, 2015)

.308 must be an AR10, you can't get a .308 in an AR15 magazine well


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes its true, I bought these from tactical machining.com for $29.00 each. Have not don't the work yet though. I just couldn't pass up the deal. That website also have the jigs for sell to complete.

http://www.tacticalmachining.com/80-products/80-ar15-lower-receivers/80-ar-15-lower-receiver.html


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2015)

NE GA Pappy said:


> .308 must be an AR10, you can't get a .308 in an AR15 magazine well



This, but the ar15 has many options.


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 9, 2015)

they are completely legal to build. YOU MUST DO IT YOURSELF. WITHOUT HELP.

do not violate the atf regs regarding full auto or sbr (short barrel rifle, check regs on this. barrel length/oal/stock type/subject to tax stamp).

if you build one, build it as a pistol first, then take a piture. then you can convert pistol-rifle-pistol (atf reg 2011-4) to your hearts content. if you switch back/forth, be careful of the order.

if you build as a rifle first, YOU CAN NOT convert to pistol later.

i have never performed the process, but i have 2 sitting about a foot from me as i type this, and the project is on the list. funds are severely lacking!


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 10, 2015)

Run down to Walmart today and find the Shotgun News "15th Annual Treasury" edition. It's 'a collection of the best Shotgun News articles published in 2014', and it's got three lengthy articles on 80% AR lowers.  

Steve Matthews goes into what's required in terms of knowledge and equipment, and compares five brands of lowers, along with their assembly aids (jigs or diagrams, etc).


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Jun 10, 2015)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> If you don't mind me asking... Why an 80% lower?
> Price?
> Wanting to keep Uncle Sam out of your business?



With PSA selling blem lowers for around $40 and Andersen lowers available for under $50 I dont think price is the reason.


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Jun 11, 2015)

Ajohnson0587 said:


> If you don't mind me asking... Why an 80% lower?
> Price?
> Wanting to keep Uncle Sam out of your business?



I'm not convinced that I can save any significant amount of money doing it myself.  I do like the idea of completing it myself.
As far as keeping Uncle Sam out of my business, I think that the chances of that are slim and none.  They (Uncle Sam) already have more info on all of us than any of us can imagine.  So whether I have a weapon or not, or whether I build one or not is already known.
To believe otherwise is foolish!


----------



## rosewood (Jul 1, 2015)

If they don't know you got it, they don't know to take it.


----------



## Steve762us (Jul 1, 2015)

rosewood said:


> If they don't know you got it, they don't know to take it.




http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/03/1...-from-california-gun-parts-store-in-atf-raid/


----------

